# Python Question



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2019)

I've always been curious about treating your water with a Python type changer. *** always treated my water when I fill my buckets. Is it safe to treat it after you've put it in the tank?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I treat the whole tank as its filling.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

james1983 said:


> I treat the whole tank as its filling.


+1.

I add entire Seachem Safe amount just before I start refilling then add my buffer & Seachem Cichlid Salt mixture to the tank at equal time intervals throughout the refilling.


----------



## AV8TOR (Feb 23, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I treat the whole tank as its filling.
> ...


Exact same for me.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Same here. Once I get the water filling and temp set then I add Prime. No problems for me doing it that way.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I add half my prime dose as the pythons filling and half when it's nearly full


----------

